# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Sorbus aucuparia

## perdiguera

Una imagen de un árbol en plena cosecha.



El árbol tiene los siguientes nombres comunes:

Abesurt, acafresna, alicas, aliso, amargoso, argomeno, argumón, azarollera borde, besurb, bezurt, bixordero, boxadero, buxardero, buxarolera, buzadero, capurrio, caputre, caputrio, cerolera de puerto, cervellón, cornabute, escantreixo, escornacabras, fixordera, fresno silvestre, llameiro, margojo, margoso, mostajo, orno, pixorrotera, pomal bordo, serbal, serbal de cazadores, serbal silvestre, serbellón, sevillano, sorbital, zerollera borde.

Fuente: Wikipedia.

----------


## eldelassetas

Siento decirte que no es un madroño, pero no te puedo decir qué árbol es. ¿Es de jardinería, o la foto está hecha en el extranjero?. Intentaré hacer una foto mañana a un madroño. Un saludo, Elias.

----------


## perdiguera

La foto está tomada en Cervelló y creo que es salvaje pues está en un talud de un terraplén en la carretera que sube a la urbanización Can Sant Eugeni.
A ver si puedo hacer otras fotos con más detalle.

----------


## perdiguera

He encontrado esta otra imagen tomada el mismo día. 



Y le he hecho una ampliación para que se vean mejor los frutos y las hojas.



En la grande se ven unas olivas maduras del árbol que hay al lado.

En cuanto sepas qué árbol es lo dices y corrijo el título.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera parece alguna especie de grosellero.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Francisco, me parece que el grosellero tiene una hoja penta lobulada y éste árbol o arbusto tiene las hojas en forma de lanza y con los bordes aserrados o dentados como las de un madroño, de ahí mi equivocación.

----------


## eldelassetas

Parece un serbal de los cazadores (Sorbus aucuparia), pero me despista que sean tan claros los frutos, porque suelen ser rojos. En cuanto a la foto del madroño, creo que mañana podré hacerla, un saludo, Elias.

----------


## perdiguera

El jueves le haré otra foto al árbol en cuestión.

----------


## NoRegistrado

También creo que es un serval.

Un madroño es esto, es una foto de uno de los que tengo en Cáceres, tomada hace poco y los frutos sin madurar:
 

 
Las flores que se ven son el fruto del año que viene, llevan un curioso ciclo bianual. Detrás se puede ver una trepadora que es una glicina.

 Luego cuando maduran se vuelven así. Foto de la red en google, los míos no podré hacerlos hasta el mes que viene cuando vaya a recogerlos:


El grosellero es un arbusto, menor que el madroño, que es un árbol.  En Cáceres se está cultivando bastante junto al frambueso y al kiwi como alternativa al tabaco.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## eldelassetas

Las fotos de un madroño tomadas casi de noche, y perdona Miguel, el ciclo es anual, pero coinciden la fructificación con la floración.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Las fotos de un madroño tomadas casi de noche, y perdona Miguel, *el ciclo es anual, pero coinciden la fructificación con la floración*.


Disculpa el error, de plantas sé muy poco.
Entonces, ¿las flores de ahora no son los frutos del año que viene?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## eldelassetas

Si, pero el ciclo dura una temporada, y en este caso coincide con un año. En los pinos la maduración del fruto son dos años, menos en el piñonero que son tres, en los Quercus (encinas, robles, etc) es de un año, menos en la coscoja que son dos, pero en general es un periodo de calor (de primavera a otoño), o menos.

----------


## perdiguera

Como lo prometido es deuda, aunque ya no vale para casi nada pues el tema está más que resuelto, aquí van unas imágenes de los frutos del serval y de unas ¿grosellas? parecen los frutos de una enredadera; supongo que alguien sabrá si he acertado.

----------

frfmfrfm (14-nov-2013),Los terrines (13-nov-2013)

----------


## ben-amar

¡jo! tienen una pinta que "pa´que"

----------

